# Anyone want free Bellator tickets?



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I just got two tickets to tomorrows show in Kansas City. If your from KC or live close I'll give you the tickets free. 

Let me know.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Kansas or Missouri?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Missouri buddy but no one claimed them in time and Bellator gave them to someone else, sorry man.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

If I were in the area I'd go for it. I wish there were more fights in California. Bellator needs to come to the Southland.


----------

